# im taking up yoga



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Aug 4, 2014)

really....anybody ever do it?


----------



## _LG_ (Aug 4, 2014)

Won't that make your asshole hurt?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Aug 4, 2014)

I was hoping it would make my asshole hurt less, among other things.


----------



## ROID (Aug 4, 2014)

I was seriously thinking the same thing.
My body has lost all flexibility.

I will be labeled gay or a stalker because i live in a redneck town. Accurate descriptions but i try and not advertise those qualities.

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## G3 (Aug 4, 2014)

Bros, you have to stretch every day to keep from getting less flexible as you get older. Take it from an "older" martial arts guy. Sorry, can't bring myself to call myself an artist.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Aug 4, 2014)

im just so beat down from years of self abuse, fighting, construction.... figure its an active alternative to deep tissue massage...I live in a hick town too


----------



## ROID (Aug 4, 2014)

I was gonna ask my gym girlfriend to go to like a weekend class with me.  I would feel more comfortable with a women by my side when i walk in.

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## MI1972 (Aug 4, 2014)

Ive done it. Never sweat more in my life!


----------



## heavyiron (Aug 4, 2014)

During training I usually stretch big time like on cable rows, pull downs, incline situps, etc. I'll do 10 normal range of motion reps then go super stretched out for like 5 more. If I don't do this I begin to become less flexible withing 2 weeks or so. 

Never tried yoga though.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Aug 4, 2014)

always say im gnna stretch...never do


----------



## ROID (Aug 4, 2014)

I dont know why i stopped stretching. I warm up , lift, leave. 

Hmmm....i should take this as a sign. Its time to get my shit together.

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## ROID (Aug 4, 2014)

heavyiron said:


> During training I usually stretch big time like on cable rows, pull downs, incline situps, etc. I'll do 10 normal range of motion reps then go super stretched out for like 5 more. If I don't do this I begin to become less flexible withing 2 weeks or so.
> 
> Never tried yoga though.



Namaste

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## maniclion (Aug 4, 2014)

Does kama sutra count as Yoga?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Aug 4, 2014)

nope


----------



## bar_belle (Aug 4, 2014)

maniclion said:


> Does kama sutra count as Yoga?



ROID is Karma Suitless


----------



## SheriV (Aug 4, 2014)

lolol^^


yes...and I found balance and flexibility I thought were completely gone
plus found an awesome fuckin quad stretch doing "standing bow"

hubs made it through two classes with me and tapped out..lol


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Aug 4, 2014)

cant wait


----------



## dieseljimmy (Aug 4, 2014)

Yeah I've gone. Increased flexibility,  heightened endurance and made some mental images suited for the spank bank.

I found the constant chubby a tad socially awkward; at the same time humorously socially aggressive in a room full of females.

not good enough to make it a real part of the protocol


----------



## maniclion (Aug 4, 2014)

I couldn't find a pair of Lululemons that didn't crush or reveal my package...  I was scared walking into a room full of starving vegans looking like I was smuggling in a banana and two kiwis might get me maimed for life...


----------



## independent (Aug 4, 2014)

How about bikram yoga?


----------



## SFW (Aug 4, 2014)

For the love of baby jesus, dont wear yoga pants. but if you do decide to, post a pic!


----------



## Tbjeff (Aug 4, 2014)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> really....anybody ever do it?



Yup. Try hot yoga on tren..


----------



## Little BamBam (Aug 4, 2014)

Yup hot yoga is actually nice feel like you detox your body and you look shredded afterwards from the water loss. But helps flexibility and balance alot but my city is not that big so it's pricey since there's not much competition and I don't like gym class yoga. And they don't have nude yoga here


----------



## Watson (Aug 5, 2014)

i never thought in 3 lifetimes i would read this from KOS 

try it, if it helps go for it....


----------



## ROID (Aug 5, 2014)

maniclion said:


> I couldn't find a pair of Lululemons that didn't crush or reveal my package...  I was scared walking into a room full of starving vegans looking like I was smuggling in a banana and two kiwis might get me maimed for life...



Kiwis are so expensive here its cra cra

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## ROID (Aug 5, 2014)

bar_belle said:


> ROID is Karma Suitless



I don't get it.

I'm sure its a compliment.

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## REDDOG309 (Aug 5, 2014)

Yoga is a nice change up from the normal routine, but make sure you get into a beginners class or you will feel left out because you will not be able to keep up with the regs who are doing crazy shit. In beginner classes they have straps to help you get into positions that a tight body just can't get to. But I think its a good change of pace and the views are pretty awesome.......


----------



## Tbjeff (Aug 5, 2014)

ROID said:


> Kiwis are so expensive here its cra cra
> 
> Sent from The Mothership



You guys fuckin nailed this, LOL


----------



## HeavyB (Aug 5, 2014)

We have a hot yoga place close to hear.. I have heard it is a hell of a workout. I can barely stretch now enough to do martial arts which might be cause I am a lazy ass for stretching.  I know one of the guys that trains at the dojo does yoga and he is doing those positions all the time and looks like a damn fool. 
I personal would like to have more movement in my shoulders and neck but I dont see that happening.


----------



## charley (Aug 5, 2014)

...can't live without my yoga..


----------



## Swfl (Aug 5, 2014)

YOGA=GOOD helps a lot just be patient it take a while to get it.


----------



## charley (Aug 5, 2014)




----------



## Swfl (Aug 5, 2014)

Nice but I dont think KOS would look quite so nice in a pair of yoga pants.



charley said:


>


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Aug 5, 2014)

guess I better hit some squats


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Aug 5, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qX9FSZJu448


----------



## MI1972 (Aug 5, 2014)

Gotta love yoga pants


----------



## Swolen22 (Aug 9, 2014)

Friend of mine played college football. Lineman about 300lbs tall and really strong. He  does yoga in addition to regular training and says it's great for all athletes.


----------

